# Combining Multiple Mobile Downloads Folders



## braver (May 9, 2016)

Over the years with Lr Mobile, before I was able to specify the Mobile Downloads folder location, I've accumulated multiple folders for my devices in my Lr Desktop catalog.  In fact, there are multiple subfolders called the same iPhone name, probably after device upgrades.  How do I combine all iPhone photos under the newly configurable Mobile Downloads folder?

A+


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 9, 2016)

Just like you would do with any other folder. Select the images, then drag and drop them into the folder of choice.


----------



## donoreo (May 28, 2016)

Look here, is this the problem: How to NOT have a new folder ever sync?


----------

